# Camping



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I did a search, figuring someone had already asked this question, but came up with nothing. So,
My family and I are planning our first camping-ride! There is a State Park near us that rents stalls as well as camping sites. It looks like bedding is provided in the 10X10' stalls. I got the boys stalls right next to each other and our site is close to the barn. 
We've been camping before, but never with the horses. Is there anything special I should bring or be positive I have with us? It'll be later this month, so heat and bugs shouldn't be an issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I would call to make sure they furnish the bedding, our state park doesn't, and also ask if they leave a wheelbarrow on site in order to transfer that bedding to the stall. Also that they have the water turned on, ours shut off the water from around Nov.-Apr.


We take everything needed that involves horse care and riding +


A way to secure your buckets to the stalls


Latch the gate - a chain to keep the stall gate closed is not always in working order or sometimes not there at all


Some people will take a piece of paper with their contact info... name, campsite number, cell phone number... put it in a plastic sleeve and attach that to the stall in case there is a problem. 


I always take some banamine along with a normal first aid kit.


A kit of tack repair items...hole punch, strips of leather, spare buckles, snaps, Chicago screws are some of the things I can think of that is in ours.


Hubby says I take everything but the kitchen sink when we go camping but the trailer has a kitchen sink in it so I don't need to. LOL


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

First aid kit that can either double for horses and people, or one for horses and one for people, is a good idea. I don't think you have to be super fancy, but just some emergency stuff to have on hand is a good idea. Disinfectant, gauze, vet wrap, etc.

You should consider bringing some water for your horses from your home barn. You never know if there will be an issue with the water, whether the horses will drink it, if it will be available, etc. At least ten gallons should work, if you need to transition them to the new water. For a 3 day trip we brought a 50 gallon drum filled with water for horses. That was enough, but I also brought them down to drink from the creek frequently because it was easier than siphoning the water from the drum. The campsite did not have water.

Make sure that you bring enough feed of course. Err on the side of too much than too little.

Sounds like the place you are going has more amenities than the one I went to, so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

add Absorbine, Vetrolin bracer, or some other rub down product to the first aid kit, that can be mixed with water.

I got in the habit of washing my horses legs down early in my trail riding life. It was a relaxer for tired muscles plus a reward for a job well done. That means carrying an extra bucket so the drinking buckets don't get polluted


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If I think I might need it I pack it. 
Also, it would not hurt to do a bit of research on large animal vets in the area...have a couple of names handy...just in case.
Extra halter and lead, extra snaps, salt block, apple picker, hay bag, weed-free hay if required, up-to-date vaccinations, photo of registration papers for ID, just for starters here. I make a list then print out a copy so I can mark off as I load up. My list has human and horse gear and supplies combined.
Have a great time!!!!


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

I also recommend a basic first aid kit for horses and also humans. Human water and horse water if there isn't any available at the site. Plenty of hay/feed, more than you think you'll need. 

An extra halter and lead for each horse, extra clips or ties for buckets, etc. in case anything essential breaks. Make sure you have plenty of buckets for water and feed. You may want to include a dip bucket (one to carry water to your own horse's buckets) as some places will want you to do so to avoid possible contamination. And for when you're out riding, I recommend also carrying a few first aid supplies in a saddle bag, as well as a hoof pick, some wire cutters/pliers, and a knife (or a multi-tool w/ both). If you are fairly remote, it's always good to have stuff on you for those 'just in case' sort of scenarios.

Granted, my camping experience comes from competitive trail rides, which are generally a lot less luxurious camping than what you're planning for, so everything I would take with me to a ride and on the trail for about 6-8 hours out in the middle of nowhere is likely not necessary, but I'd rather take too much stuff than miss something important. As was already mentioned, also make sure you have the paperwork necessary to transport your horses the required distance within your state, if any. Check off stuff from a list of all your gear (human and horse) as you pack it so you don't forget anything.

I hope you have a great time! Horse camping is a lot of fun!


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

I would plan for the worst case scenario, better to take too much than leave the one vital piece of kit...
bring a first aid kit, bandages, rope ect... if it was me I would honestly try to pack my whole stables, field buddies and trainer included!
but on a serious note your horses won't know the area so it might be a good idea to maybe braid a key chain with your phone number into their mane in case anything happens.


----------



## ndseverson (Apr 11, 2018)

"horse camping" is the main camping we do. I have extra everything, reins, saddle pads, headstalls, lead ropes halters, buckets( can never have too many) I even pack an extra saddle. We have had to pull these resources more times then I can count. Also remember your horses are in a new space so they will possibly find a spot to get a creative new mark (bring the ointment). If you are hooked like we were, I would recommend a tack box for camping, unless you have great tack storage for these in your camper. that way you can grab the trunk and go. We are very lucky to have out horse trailer with living quarters always have everything packed. Have a great time!!!!!!:cowboy:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The main things that ruin camping trips are:

getting too hot or too cold/wet
bugs
getting too hungry, too thirsty, or too tired
small nagging injuries or pains (chapped lips, sunburn, headache, blisters, saddle sore)
getting lost
somebody else ruining the peace with their generator or boom box or drunken revelries

Add to that -- broken tack, horse injuries, loose horses, lost horses, bickering horses

I've only been on a few camping trips with horses, but I've camped without them my whole life. I pack from three or four different lists, for my campsite, my horse, my camp kitchen, my trail riding gear . . .

take a flashlight and extra batteries, a good multi tool/knife, a leather punch, and extra halter, bridle, horse blanket, saddle pad, extra food and extra buckets. Take extra clothes and extra blankets for yourselves, take extra food and extra fuel. 

Don't forget rain gear. And of course, first aid for humans and horses.

Once you're all packed, check your lists, and decide you are too dang tired from all your packing to go anywhere.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

A gallon of bleach and a sponge you won't need again.

If I take my horses to stalls rented to the public, I make a dilute bleach solution and wipe down the walls with it before putting my horses in.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Bute!!! I can't tell you how many times this stuff is used. Everything from trailer rubs from a long ride, kicks, sore legs.... One time a horse took off running and went under a low limb. It completely scalped him in the middle of nowhere.

One thing I always pack and never had to use (thank God) is a pistol.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I love camping with my horse! Sounds like the place you are going is set up for horses so that is always good. 

I also ususally bring my dog, so all her stuff has to fit somewhere too. 

My horse does not like the well water where we usually go, so I carry water for him. The 5-6 gallon water jugs for camping work well. I found it was easier to just carry gallon bottled water for human use. I like coffee in the morning so a coffee pot if you have electricity, camp stove and percolator if you don't. 

Baling twine can come in handy for a lot of things; also duck tape and those bendy wire things are handy too. 

saddlebags to carry stuff while you ride. 

Most places don't have cell phone service on the trails, so bring a whistle and flashlight with you. I tend to get lost and go off trail if someone isn't with me to keep me headed in the right direction! 

Oh yes, and a camera! Take lots of pictures and share on here when you return


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> I love camping with my horse! Sounds like the place you are going is set up for horses so that is always good.
> 
> I also ususally bring my dog, so all her stuff has to fit somewhere too.
> 
> ...


The last several times I've taken instant coffee....(got to rough it some some).

I always carry two hand held Garmin GPS's, a compass, and 1:24,000 Topo maps. Getting lost wouldn't be a good thing. 

Just recently got my amateur radio license.....I'm hoping I can hit a repeater from deep in the mountains using a 2 meter FM radio. 

Any other ham's on the board?


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> I always carry two hand held Garmin GPS's, a compass, and 1:24,000 Topo maps. Getting lost wouldn't be a good thing.


Years ago I drove through the Coeur d'Alene National Forest (Northern Idaho) looking for a route for a horse ride. I had a National Forest Map, a topo map, a Garmin auto GPS and a DeLorme hiker GPS. I still got lost. It made me feel better when I read an article about a group of mountain bikers who got lost in the same maze of dirt roads.

Your horse is your best GPS. When you get really lost, he will take you home. He will probably retrace his steps exactly, hitting every little detour along the way, but at least he will remember.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> The last several times I've taken instant coffee....(got to rough it some some).
> 
> I always carry two hand held Garmin GPS's, a compass, and 1:24,000 Topo maps. Getting lost wouldn't be a good thing.
> 
> ...


Instant coffee :eek_color: No way! 

(Folgers make individual coffee bags similar to tea bags that are ok, but use two per cup, lol)


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

gunslinger said:


> The last several times I've taken instant coffee....(got to rough it some some).


This made me (almost) spit out my espresso :wink:

Haven't made it horse camping yet, but other camping trips the Bialetti was part of the gear :wink: And yes, the plastic handle melts in the fire


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Instant coffee :eek_color: No way!
> 
> (Folgers make individual coffee bags similar to tea bags that are ok, but use two per cup, lol)


Yes, and I consider those instant....actually, I've been de-caffinated for awhile now....not much available in instant decaf, but hey....it's something hot first thing in the morning....

We usually always get a cabin, so I hardly call that camping....although DW and GF do......It's roughing it to them because it doesn't have carpet on the floor.

I usually always sleep out on the deck under the stars and let the gals have some privacy in the cabin....easter at big south fork had a low of 29.....very nice sleeping weather outside in a good down bag.


----------

